# calling all Mijas residents!



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, we have found a lovely house to rent in Mijas La Nueva. We need to make a quick decision. We went to the English Dept at the town hall and we were gobsmacked at how much there is organised for everyone and the number of activities laid on in the village.

Any further comments will be helpful asap.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> Hi, we have found a lovely house to rent in Mijas La Nueva. We need to make a quick decision. We went to the English Dept at the town hall and we were gobsmacked at how much there is organised for everyone and the number of activities laid on in the village.
> 
> Any further comments will be helpful asap.


Welcome shoemanpete, 
Lovely urbanisation. My parents rented there when they first moved over, and now live in Alqueria just down the road. Has a nice little bar/restaurant called the Carob bar where I go to a charity quiz once a month. Nothing fancy, but nice to have somewhere local to wander to ...

Mijas foreigners office is indeed well set up to help you settle in the area, and will answer just about any query you might have. I attend the Spanish classes they put on, and have really enjoyed them. 

I live not far from there, so any specific questions just feel free to PM.

Lynn
xx


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Lyn, we are quite taken with the area. Will let you know if we take it. Perhaps we will meet up at the Carob Bar. Saw the pool there, superb!
Do you know of any roads there that are not hilly as we like to go jogging every morning? No, I am not going to jog up the hills either!




lynn said:


> Welcome shoemanpete,
> Lovely urbanisation. My parents rented there when they first moved over, and now live in Alqueria just down the road. Has a nice little bar/restaurant called the Carob bar where I go to a charity quiz once a month. Nothing fancy, but nice to have somewhere local to wander to ...
> 
> Mijas foreigners office is indeed well set up to help you settle in the area, and will answer just about any query you might have. I attend the Spanish classes they put on, and have really enjoyed them.
> ...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> Thanks Lyn, we are quite taken with the area. Will let you know if we take it. Perhaps we will meet up at the Carob Bar. Saw the pool there, superb!
> Do you know of any roads there that are not hilly as we like to go jogging every morning? No, I am not going to jog up the hills either!


Happy to meet up should you rent the property. When were you thinking of moving over? There are tennis courts for the use of residents there as well.

Jogging is, I'm afraid a nightmare round here! In my younger and fitter days when I used to come over to see my Parents on holidays, I took the hills on (RESPECT:faint2 but now we drive down to the sea front and run on the flat. Plenty of others down there doing the same!! It fits in with dropping the kids off at school.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

We are moving out of our temp apartment here in Alhaurin de la Torre end of May.




lynn said:


> Happy to meet up should you rent the property. When were you thinking of moving over? There are tennis courts for the use of residents there as well.
> 
> Jogging is, I'm afraid a nightmare round here! In my younger and fitter days when I used to come over to see my Parents on holidays, I took the hills on (RESPECT:faint2 but now we drive down to the sea front and run on the flat. Plenty of others down there doing the same!! It fits in with dropping the kids off at school.


----------

